
Microsoft's recent success linked to Post-Ballmer Peak - AnsemWise
The theory that computer programmers obtain quasi-magical, superhuman coding ability when they have a CEO other than Steve Ballmer. The discovery of this effect is attributed to Satya Nadella, CEO of Microsoft.
======
hector_ka
No alcohol involved. Reference :
[https://xkcd.com/323/](https://xkcd.com/323/)

